

Ask HN:  Favorite VPS  - davidjhall

I loved Slicehost and have had them a long time.  Wondering if I should stick with Rackspace or move on to a new host.  Please vote up your favorite VPS host based on :  low cost, very flexible, allow you complete control of system, development environment that could easily become production if an idea takes off.  I'll add the first few I found in the slicehost thread.
======
jerf
Polls are reserved for a karma level your account has not reached yet. Doing
this as comments is nearly worthless now that point totals for comments are
hidden.

~~~
davidjhall
Apologies -- had forgot about the hidden points, then hoped the sorting would
take care of it. Wish I had the karma for the poll because I was genuinely
curious. For those who want to know, at this point at least, Linode - 2, Pgrmr
and ARP-1, Rackspace-0

------
davidjhall
Linode

------
davidjhall
Prgmr.com

~~~
mister_m
I know that they boast absolutely no support, but is their IRC channel helpful
at all? Or do they have a user mailing list?

------
davidjhall
Arp

~~~
phlux
F0-4D-A2-45-B9-A0

------
davidjhall
Rackspace

